# DFE-570TX 4-Port Server Network Adapter

## smash

Anybody knows if this NIC works on linux and if it is stable?

It is a 4-port PCI 10/100 network interface card.

http://www.dlink.ca/products/adapters/dfe570tx/

----------

## klieber

 *smash wrote:*   

> Anybody knows if this NIC works on linux and if it is stable?

 

It appears to be supported using the tulip driver.  No idea on stability, though.  (though I imagine one of the google results might have some more info.

--kurt

----------

